# all in one query



## vygec (15 May 2012)

I currently dose EI, using macro & micro on alternate days.  i would like to move to the all in one solution as suggested by 'james planted tank', as such i i have just picked up some absorbic acid & potassium sorbate.
i will be using the following  solution:

48g Potassium Nitrate
2.2g Potassium Phosphate (monobasic)
17g Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate (Epsom Salts)
0.5g E300 Ascorbic Acid
0.2g E202 Potassium Sorbate
5g EDTA Chelated Trace Elements Mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)
500ml distilled water


Does anyone know what this converts to in teaspoon measurements- more specifically for the absorbic acid & potassium sorbate?
Ta.


----------



## dw1305 (15 May 2012)

Hi all,


> Does anyone know what this converts to in teaspoon measurements- more specifically for the absorbic acid & potassium sorbate?


You don't need to worry too much about the exact amounts, they are there to reduce the solution to below pH7, and deter fungal growth. If you call a tea spoon ~ 5g, you can see that it is a very small amount. 

Personally I'd just add the tip of teaspoons worth for both.  If you want to be more exact, dissolve a teaspoon of ascorbic acid and 1/2 a teaspoon of potassium sorbate in 95g of water to form "solution A", and then add 2 teaspoons of "solution A" to your "all in one mix". 

This is a rough approximation of the scientific method of "serial dilution", and I use it a lot where a "ball park" figure is good enough. If you can it is a good idea to avoid working with very small weights or volumes, because this is when much more serious errors are likely to occur.

cheers Darrel


----------



## vygec (15 May 2012)

thanks.  the tip of the teaspoon will do for me.


----------



## vygec (15 May 2012)

one last question:
have i got the dosing correct? 
Dosing is 5ml per 40 litres on a daily basis


----------



## geaves (17 May 2012)

vygec said:
			
		

> one last question:
> have i got the dosing correct?
> Dosing is 5ml per 40 litres on a daily basis



I am looking at changing to James Planted Tank all in one as well and would also like to know if the 5ml is daily or weekly based upon the recommendation of Tropica 5ml per 50ltrs weekly.


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2012)

Hi all,
To work out what you are feeding you need to know the volume of the aquarium. 

I'll do the calculation for the KNO3, you need to know the RAM of each element, to give the RMM of the compound and allow you to work out a percentage of each element:
K = 39.1, N = 14, 0 =  16. So 39.1 + 14 +(3 x 16) = RMM 101.1 
39.1% K, 60.9% NO3, 14% N.

48g KNO3 in 500ml = 96g in 1 litre. 
This solution has 37.5g of K. 
1g in 1litre (1000ml & 1000g H2O) = 1000ppm, so we have 37,500 ppm of K in our "all in one solution".

When I take 5ml (1000/5 = 200) I have 37,500/200 = 188ppm K in 1 litre., if our aquarium was 100 litres volume, 5ml of the "all in one" solution would add 18.8 ppm of K.

Hope that helps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## CeeJay (17 May 2012)

Hi all

Darrel, you never cease to amaze me with your calculations  



			
				geaves said:
			
		

> I am looking at changing to James Planted Tank all in one as well and would also like to know if the 5ml is daily or weekly based upon the recommendation of Tropica 5ml per 50ltrs weekly.


I found that 5ml per 50l a week was way too low for my heavily planted low tech. Had a tank full of BGA in no time. After dealing with that, I upped the dosing and it never came back. Not sure what a hi tech tank would consume but it's got to be a whole lot more than a low tech.
Someone posted a similar question here and one of the contributors to the thread (4th post) is running a 350l tank dosing 8ml per day and seems to be doing alright.


----------



## geaves (18 May 2012)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Darrel, you never cease to amaze me with your calculations
> 
> ...



That's interesting, because I was looking at around 1.5-2ml per day which would be about double the dose as mine is low tech with no C02 + with a second set up waiting to get started dry salts are more economical. Based upon that 350l post that's about 1ml per 40/43l, so 1.5ml for my 60l would be a useful starting point.


----------



## dw1305 (18 May 2012)

Hi all,


> Darrel, you never cease to amaze me with your calculations





> ...188ppm K in 1 litre, if our aquarium was 100 litres volume, .....would add 18.8 ppm of K


Hubris, I've amazed myself as I can't divide 188/100,  which should equal 1.88ppm.

cheers Darrel


----------

